# Mac - Painterly - August 07



## lara (May 25, 2007)

Place all your Painterly swatches and product photographs *(no official product images or postcard images)* in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.

This thread is for pictures only (so please no 'thanks for the pictures' or 'I love the one on the right!' posts) - please keep all chatter  and questions within the Painterly discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread when it becomes available.


----------



## applefrite (May 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Painterly - August 2007*

Source Ebay :


----------



## ReXaY (Jul 11, 2007)

As posted in the Novel Twist Swatch thread...

Okay, all!  The paint pots came in at my Nordies, so I went and swatched the six included with Novel Twist.

These are swatched on my skin, NC32, in a pretty heavy layer.  I found them to be very creamy and they go on very nicely!

From left to right: Delft, Painterly, String-a-long, Groundwork, Stay Gray, Indianwood

In Natural Light, With Flash:





In Natural Light, No Flash:





In Synthetic Light:





Enjoy!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 12, 2007)

From cosinside.net





* Ground Work is a misprint - it's meant to be Greenstroke.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 20, 2007)

they're so pretty!!! metallic and shimmery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



k here's the breakdown - from top to bottom
left side: blackground, greenstroke, indianwood, artifact
right side: painterly, bare study, constructivist, delft

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j9...interly012.jpg

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j9...interly006.jpg


----------



## Judymomocoa (Jul 21, 2007)

Delft paint pot w/flash





w/o flash


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 26, 2007)

Left to right: Delft, Greenstroke, Stray Grey, and   Bare Study












Greenstroke and Bare Study




Antiquity and Archival




Pro Feather Lashes


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 1, 2007)

I got me some paint pots delivered today! Yay! Here's my swatches!



Top Row -l-r:  Rubenesque, Delft, Greenstroke
Bottom Row -l-r: Artifact, Indianwood






ON NC35 Skin...

Direct Sunlight...
Rubenesque, Delft
Greenstroke
Artifact, Indianwood.






Not so direct, overcast indoor light...
Rubenesque and Delft





Greenstroke





Artifact and Indianwood (don't mind my doggie sleeping shorts...)







~~~EDIT~~~
Just thought I'd let you all know, I gave the paints time to dry on my hands and I was sitting here trying to smudge them with my fingers....They don't budge!! They feel creamy on my hand, but the colors don't budge or smudge or nothing!!  Woohoo!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 2, 2007)

Painterly Technakohls on NW15 skin, natural light.  These are pretty faded, they had been on a few hours before the pic.
Left to Right: Plank, Steelpoint, Archival, Foxtail, Photoguarve, Antiquity






Foxtail Technakohl (excuse the sloppy application!)






Left to right: Blacktrack Fluidline, Blackground, Bare Study, Greenstoke
Bottom: Foxtail Technakohl






Close up of Blackground (top) and Blacktrack (bottom)


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 3, 2007)

Swatched on my hand with no base under direct light (one of those Ikea desk lights)






Left to Right:
Bare Study (Stilife paint above and Beige-ing Shadestick below to compare)
Fresco Rose
Artifact
Delft (with Sea Me Shadestick as comparison)
Blackground (with Sharkskin Shadestick as comparison)

HTH!


----------



## magi (Aug 4, 2007)

DELFT only on the eye lid - applied with sythetic brush






compared with some Fluidlines:






The size:






And DELFT solo, with POMPOUS BLUE over it, PB alone and PB over ARTDECO Base:


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Aug 7, 2007)

I know the Painterly collection is out but I just wanted to show the picture of the pots shown in a magazine. It's oh-so-beautiful!!!!!

Picture sourced from "a magazine my sister buys religiously every weekend!"


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

Featherette lashes, available from pro stores only.


----------



## toxik (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 18, 2007)

Stray Grey Paint Pot. I wasn't expecting this color at all. From the swatch above I was expecting a muted grey color. Its more of a pale rosy taupe color. (Sorry bad at color descriptions) Anyways I haven't played with it yet so we'll see how that goes. HTH.


----------



## missmacqtr (Aug 23, 2007)

Left to Right on top :Fresco Rose -Indianwood
bottom : Stringalong -Blackground


----------



## lara (Sep 5, 2007)

As always, better late than never!





Paint Pots compared size-wise with Fluidline pots.





Rubenesque Paint Pot.





Rubenesque with no base.





231 small shader brush.


----------



## lara (Sep 22, 2007)

Painterly Paint Pot


----------



## Mien (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are some swatches of Delft Paintpot used as a base on my inner arm (Cool, light skintone) with a few MAC colours and one by Nilens Jord. 
I hope these are helpfull, these are my first ever swatches. 

Please click the images for larger versions!​ 



​ 



​


----------



## magi (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe someone is interested in comparision pictures of ARTIFACT and FLAMMABLE Paint


----------



## lara (Sep 30, 2007)

*Blackground Paint Pot*






*Groundwork Paint Pot*


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 10, 2008)




----------

